# Phragmipedium Apollo ( Fritz Schomburg x kovachii )



## vandacee (Sep 25, 2020)

Phragmipedium Apollo ( Fritz Schomburg x kovachii ) 
First bloom !


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like straight Fritz. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## KateL (Sep 25, 2020)

Very exciting - it’s such an intriguing cross! 
My first Apollo looked just like yours! It bloomed on a very small plant and only produced a single flower. 
I don’t know how you feel about yours, but I am hoping mine improves a bit with maturity. I am hoping that some of the others I am trying to raise will present with better color saturation and form. As I mentioned to a slippertalk friend, the truth is that I am looking for something that is shaped like a great Fritz, only bigger, and trending toward that intense kovachii purple . . . and then I woke up.


----------



## vandacee (Sep 25, 2020)

KateL said:


> Very exciting - it’s such an intriguing cross!
> My first Apollo looked just like yours! It bloomed on a very small plant and only produced a single flower.
> I don’t know how you feel about yours, but I am hoping mine improves a bit with maturity. I am hoping that some of the others I am trying to raise will present with better color saturation and form. As I mentioned to a slippertalk friend, the truth is that I am looking for something that is shaped like a great Fritz, only bigger, and trending toward that intense kovachii purple . . . and then I woke up.


It is a young plant and one hardly leaves the heat!... it is not so bad for a first bloom!


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 25, 2020)

KateL said:


> Very exciting - it’s such an intriguing cross!
> My first Apollo looked just like yours! It bloomed on a very small plant and only produced a single flower.
> I don’t know how you feel about yours, but I am hoping mine improves a bit with maturity. I am hoping that some of the others I am trying to raise will present with better color saturation and form. As I mentioned to a slippertalk friend, the truth is that I am looking for something that is shaped like a great Fritz, only bigger, and trending toward that intense kovachii purple . . . and then I woke up.



what do you mean woke up... is my expectation also only a dream? Surely Chuck has some magic fairy dust that will make our dreams come true.


----------



## KateL (Sep 25, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> what do you mean woke up... is my expectation also only a dream? Surely Chuck has some magic fairy dust that will make our dreams come true.


Rich, I noticed that you didn’t “like“ my comment, lol. My first one to bloom didn’t come from Chuck, but I have some of his chugging along. Have you bloomed out any of yours yet?


----------



## KateL (Sep 25, 2020)

vandacee said:


> Phragmipedium Apollo ( Fritz Schomburg x kovachii )
> First bloom !


Andre, Does the deep pink shimmer in the morning sun?


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2020)

I think the flower is quite nice for a first bloom...a bit wonky here and there,
but it should improve a great deal in the future.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice first time bloomer. I am anticipating seeing more of this hybrid!


----------



## awesomei (Sep 26, 2020)

Good morning,
I have several from Chuck and one from another grower. They all seem to be slow growers and tend to be on the small side. I grow mine cool, just like my Kovachi.
George


----------



## vandacee (Sep 26, 2020)

KateL said:


> Andre, Does the deep pink shimmer in the morning sun?


No, KateL, I haven't experienced it. Too much rain right now!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 26, 2020)

Good luck with this one on future flowerings Andre.
I have one from the Fischer's that is just starting it’s second growth and may flower on that. I don’t find it particularly slow, it’s similar to other hybrids of this type.
If you want a super vigorous hybrid like this then try to find Mem. Juan Alberto Arias ( eumelia arias X kovachii). Mine flowered on the second growth last winter and has just produced two new big new shoots.
David


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 26, 2020)

KateL said:


> Rich, I noticed that you didn’t “like“ my comment, lol. My first one to bloom didn’t come from Chuck, but I have some of his chugging along. Have you bloomed out any of yours yet?



Na still quite a ways to go.... stay tuned...


----------

